# Please help me name a piece!



## JamesM (Jul 12, 2012)

Hello,

Apologies that my first post is a request, but I've had this piece stuck in my head for months now and I have no idea what it is.

It was my fathers favourite track and he used to play it non-stop when I was a child and I'd love to hear it again. No idea what it is, I've tried to recreate the melody on my son's recorder - but as you will hear I'm no musician!!

https://rapidshare.com/files/940517454/tune.wma

That is the basic melody, I remember it having a 6/8 time sig with a march feel to it.

Any help hugely appreciated, the reward is my undying gratitude!!

Thanks,

James


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

could you upload it somewhere else, i don't want to register into rapidshare.


----------



## JamesM (Jul 12, 2012)

Hi,

You don't have to register to download from Rapidshare - it just takes a while longer to download... but since the track is only 0.23mb it still shouldn't take more than one minute.

Just click the link that says download to the right of the "buy now" button.

Thanks,

J


----------



## JamesM (Jul 12, 2012)

PS... whoops, just noticed there is a thread for requests (as well as a post saying there is a thread for requests)... Really sorry, if any Admin see this please feel free to move it!


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

Its Ravels Bolero


----------



## Norse (May 10, 2010)

That would be Ravel's Bolero. :trp:

Edit: Feels like this has happened a lot lately..


----------



## JamesM (Jul 12, 2012)

THANK YOU!! thank you so much!

Testiment to my excellent recorder skills too


----------

